# Salsa Question! Your ideas? (Pic)



## Mylegsbig (Oct 11, 2007)

These are the ingredients i'm working with.  I'm curious as to what Ratio i should use.  I want it to be a little spicy.  But not too spicy.

I'm curious how much of the onions,jalapenos, and the poblano i should use with the tomatillo. Also, how much lime juice and how many T of cilantro?

 I will also be adding salt, but nothing else so far. I'm putting the pic up so it's easier for you guys to explain to me.






Also, i have a question.  I have a BBQ pit and recently started using it.  I want to give this salsa a smoky flavor.

Which of these ingredients should i cook on the pit?  Not sure how the tomatillos would hold up, but i know the poblano and the jalapenos would be nice.

I was thinking if the tomatillos don't hold up on the pit, i can just roast em in the oven.

Can any of you guys just tell me how YOU would go about personally makin this salsa, cookin a few ingredients on the pit, and the general ratios you would use?

Thanks so much in advance.  

Cheers,

Legsbig.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 11, 2007)

BTW - I am also adding in that garlic   Ratio for that would be cool too.

cheers


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 11, 2007)

Will there be red tomatoes too?  Or is this strictly a verde?

I would roast the tomatillos to get that smokey flavor.  I would also roast the pablano and jalapeno - but not necessarily for smoke - just in your oven under the broiler or over a gas flame.  Once done place in a bowl covered with plastic wrap - let sit for about 10 minutes, peel off black and either de-rib or not.  You might want to de-rib most of them.

You know - quantitites are a difficult thing.  In order of quantity IMHO

tomatillos
onion
pablano
jalapeno
garlic

Lime juice and cilantro - to taste.

Be careful salting - sometimes salting makes the water leach out of vegetables and you will end up with a watery salsa.

Also, some VERY FINELY sliced cabbage is a nice addition - I was surprised.  Keep in slices, not chunks or chopped.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 11, 2007)

Kitchen, sweet, thank you for those ratios! Nope, just green tomatoes.

Would it do any harm to just toss ALL of them on the pit?

Also, if i throw the tomatillos on the pit, should i wrap them in foil? 

How will i know when they are done?

Cheers!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 11, 2007)

Mylegsbig said:


> These are the ingredients i'm working with.  I'm curious as to what Ratio i should use.  I want it to be a little spicy.  But not too spicy.
> 
> I'm curious how much of the onions,jalapenos, and the poblano i should use with the tomatillo. Also, how much lime juice and how many T of cilantro?
> 
> ...



Hey, Legs. Just the other day I made the salsa verde from this recipe by Tyler Florence: Chicken Enchiladas with Roasted Tomatillo Chile Salsa Recipe: Recipes: Food Network I'll be making pork chile verde with it later in the winter.

I took out most of the seeds from the jalapenos but left a little of the ribs, so it was about medium-hot heat when done. The tomatillos will get very soft and sometimes a bit watery when they're done. I would roast them rather than put them on the grill. The cumin will give it a smoky flavor, but you could also grill the peppers if you want. HTH.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 11, 2007)

Awesome! Only problem is i have no idea how much those tomatillos i have weigh.

Just by eyeballing them in that pic, what would you say?


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm gonna guess about 3/4 of a pound. If you can get 2-3 more, it would probably help. Just for this purpose (as well as recipes I sometimes find that use grams in the measurements), I got an analog scale from WalMart for about $8. Or, you could put the tomatillos in a basket and hold it in one hand while holding a 1-lb. can of something in your other hand and see how they compare.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 11, 2007)

Cheers, good call friend.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 11, 2007)

Okay im having some nervousness with these tomatillos.

Im roasting them at 360 in my convection oven and was just gonna roast them until they kind of burst.

Am i going about this wrong?


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 11, 2007)

Mylegsbig said:


> Okay im having some nervousness with these tomatillos.
> 
> Im roasting them at 360 in my convection oven and was just gonna roast them until they kind of burst.
> 
> Am i going about this wrong?



No, they do that  Just pour the juice in the food processor along with the roasted veggies and whiz it all up. The first time I roasted them, I had lots of juice and some skins and seeds - they were unrecognizable. Still tasted good.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 11, 2007)

Salsa came out absolutely amazing.

Thanks so much.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 12, 2007)

Mylegsbig said:


> Salsa came out absolutely amazing.
> 
> Thanks so much.



Excellent  Glad I could help.


----------

